# Mourning Dove needs new home



## prism_wolf (Jul 12, 2007)

I posted about 3 months ago on the mourning dove I had with two broken wings. What a chore that was. After many MANY times of replacing bandages, sure we had a compound fracture since blood would just SPRAY when capture and rebandaging was done...this birds wings are as healed as they'll ever be. Personally...I think partial amputation should have been performed on at least one wing.

This bird is ok now. The problem...it is terrified in my home. Terrified of me and for good reason. I'm the one that bound both its wings, sometimes twice a day for many weeks, after all. It may have had a lifemate...and in my home there is no other bird to bond with. I have an African gray - very much NOT a good companion. All I have to do is walk in the room...which I am twice daily to tend to other animals in there. 

I am in Springville, TN. If ANYONE can offer this bird a home in a coop with other birds I KNOW the stress level and constant fear will go away. This dove cannot keep living like it is.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear this dove is living such a stressful existance. Hopefully your thread will be seen and get some responses.

Is this bird able to fly and live in a coop with flighted doves, or does it have special needs?


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I would love to give this dove a home, but I am in CA, much to far I would suppose. Does anyone know how morning doves do with white doves?


----------

